# Oscars and Electric Blue Johanni?



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Alright. Well, this is my question. A friend of mine aquried a Electric Blue Johanni from a LFS, basically out of pity. A guy came in and traded in a Tiger Oscar, Green Terror, Pauc, African Chiclid, and Electric Blue Johanai. My friend bought the EBJ for $10. 
We were talking to the manager of the store and he said that the guy told him that these fish lived all in the same tank. I was amazed but really didn't think much of it.
My friend brought the EBJ home and it has been fine. Me, I have a 55 gallon tank (soon will be upgrading) with two ocars about the same size as the EBJ mabey a little bigger. The Tiger Oscar it was with was probally full grown, or very close to it. I am wondering if you think these three could all go together. Thanks for the input!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

as long as you have some cover in the tank it should work out pretty good


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

What exactly would be the best kind of covering to get in this situation?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

kove32 said:


> What exactly would be the best kind of covering to get in this situation?


 driftwood, clay pots, slate, or maybe even some plastic plants should work out pretty good


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I will see if I can get some caves too!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

BTW, do you know any good places to order them?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

If you want to get caves just go to Wal-Mart and pic up some clay pots. Just make sure you wash them off good and/or soak them







.

I honestly do not think that combo is going to work out for you







. If the EBJ is anywhere near the size of your oscars it will more than likely cause problems. The reasons I feel this way is because an EBJ is twice as agile as your oscars, plus @ a similar size an EBJ will be more mature than an oscar, and also they are more aggressive than your oscars...

HOPEFULLY this makes since







...Im sure this combo has worked for some people so if you must give it a try make sure you have a lot of cover...HOPEFULLY this all works out for you







!!!!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ok isnt that a brackish water cichlid that also need a higher ph with harder water. an oscar is a south american cichlid with pure freshwater.

you may be abale to compromise in enviorments but you run the risk of compromising the fish's health.

and you may not care but your fish will dull in colour and look like sh*t then you will be dissapointed


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

africans dont have to live in a high pH. I have seen many live in a pH of 7


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

not saying they cant adapt but its not in the fish's best interest. what about salt?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Not sure. I am pretty sure it should be alright, in terms of PH etc. I can work that out....
My wondering is how the Oscars will make it. I mean, I have seen how quick the EBJ is and, I mean, my oscars are quick, but to an extent. There stamina is a lot slower.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

all I know is that the ebj is a tough sob that's suited to be with other mbunas, more power to you if it can get along with the other fish.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually, more power to my oscars if they can take it!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ok so what do you do about the salt issue lol


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have talked to a lot of people, and they say that they never use salt..Only if the fish is sick. So, I guess, I will hold off?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

but its my understanding that those malawi and other lake cichlids come from brackish water while central/south americans are fresh

there are even fresh water africans like jeweld cichlids


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hmm.. I am not sure?


----------

